# Ridgid #134 Pipe Cutters



## Wubs (Jul 28, 2015)

My J-man has been plumbing since he was 16, he was taught by his dad, and his father passed away suddenly. He was given a Ridgid Model# 134 pipe cutter, that his dad used everyday on the job. Unfortunately, he had a helper a few years back, that managed to completely ruin the cutters. I took a look at it today, and it appears that the little quick release "button" on them has been either stripped out, or the threads themselves on the adjustment screw have been flattened out. He's been a great j-man, (after a few less than enthusiastic ones) and he has a reputation of being a bit of an ass, but we get along fantastically. He mentioned that he contacted Ridgid directly a few years ago, but replacement parts for the model were unavailable, but they could send him an updated replacement. Since the tool is obviously very sentimental, does anyone out there know where/if i could obtain a replacement part? Like I said, he's been quite a good guy to me, and i'd like to repay the patience and knowledge he has so kindly given me.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Keep an eye out for one on eBay and rob parts to fix it?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/121391850057


----------

